# New glide owner!



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Picked up the used glide that was in the for sale section yesterday. Took it out this afternoon and I must say I was expecting a lot out this skiff. But it far surpassed my expectations. There were some legit 2ft chop out there and I did not get wet at all(some misty spray from cross winds). Playing around with the trim tabs the ride is great. I didn't get any Draft numbers I hope to soon. Today I didn't get all that skinny. I would say the boat floats sub 6 for sure. But I have the yamaha 25 four stroke so it's quite heavier than some of the other engines. No speed numbers either. To rough to take out my phone and I'm not use to a tiller yet. I'm sure you are wondering if it's tippy. In my opinion no, if you are use to smaller boats it won't be a problem. I'll be fishing the goon tomorrow so hopefully I can really put her to the test. I'll also try to post a few pictures tomorrow as well. I'll keep you guys updated the best I can and if anyone has any specific questions ask away and I'll answer them the best I can! Tight lines yall. 

-Lance


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new sled. The glide, would definitely be in my top 3 for the lagoon. I'm sure you'll enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Went to riverbreeze this morning with my dad. The boat performed great. Ran everywhere I wanted(within reason) I didn't push it all the way but I would say I was running in about 8-10 inches. With me (195) and dad (205) I poled until we were on the bottom. And I could still slide us alone the soft bottom and it was roughly 5 inches. (Sticking my hand Into the water my wrist was still a inch or two from the water) when I go with three people I will actually have someone get out and measure exactly how shallow she gets. For the fishing, we got there and the wind was howling. Well over 20mph with gusts even higher. Tried to get in protected areas and saw a few fish feeding but with the winds it was hard to make the right presentation. We had 2 strikes but never got a hook in them. Aside from the crappy conditions I was very pleased with how it handled this area. This makes a great boat for the lagoon and I hope to make more trips up there now that I have a boat that fishes the area well.


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Lance  --  Congrats on the new skiff!  Am curious if you have the permanent fuel tank or portable.  Also, does your 25 have power tilt/trim?  Hull slap?  Sit level at rest with two guys?  Thanks much for any info, hope you have a bunch of great trips on her!


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

> Hey Lance  --  Congrats on the new skiff!  Am curious if you have the permanent fuel tank or portable.  Also, does your 25 have power tilt/trim?  Hull slap?  Sit level at rest with two guys?  Thanks much for any info, hope you have a bunch of great trips on her!


She has a permanent 12 gallon tank. If I had built the boat myself I would have just gone with a portable 3 or 6 gallon tank. 12 gallon tank is not necessary at all. With these small outboards you are looking at roughly a half gallon per hour of run time. So you have quite the range with little fuel. And yes it does have power tilt and trim. Also have trim tabs. Kevin says they are not necessary but I must say the ride is incredible. Tabs down and I kid you not cuts 2 foot waves nicely and there is barley any squat to get on plane. No its not going to be baby but smooth but cuts it and stays dry. Only had two trips with her both on very windy days. And so far I have experienced no hull slap. There could be some on certain conditions like most skiffs but so far none for me. The boat also appears to be level and that was with me on the pole and half a tank of gas and my dad upfront. Hope this helps! And yes I will have many great trips thank you!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on a really cool little micro. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for info Lance  --   I am more than a little curious; I ordered one a couple of weeks ago (!)


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet boat bro glad to see she ended up in good hands. fish the hell out of her.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

> Congrats on the new sled. The glide, would definitely be in my top 3 for the lagoon. I'm sure you'll enjoy it immensely.


Out of curiosity what would your other 2 choices be? Just asking because you know that lagoon well (and have a ton of pix to prove it lol).

Thanks


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Congrats on the new sled. The glide, would definitely be in my top 3 for the lagoon. I'm sure you'll enjoy it immensely.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what would your other 2 choices be?  Just asking because you know that lagoon well (and have a ton of pix to prove it lol).
> ...


It's all purely my opinion and hypothetical, but the Glide and Gladeskiff would be really hard to decide between. So not sure which one would be ranked #1 on my list. But #3 would probably be a Bossman Karma. If it were shorter and not 18'10", it would be much more to my liking. 
I like skiffs with low hp and simplicity, so those 3 highly appeal to me.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

> > > Congrats on the new sled. The glide, would definitely be in my top 3 for the lagoon. I'm sure you'll enjoy it immensely.
> >
> >
> > Out of curiosity what would your other 2 choices be?  Just asking because you know that lagoon well (and have a ton of pix to prove it lol).
> ...


I am curious to know what your current skiff is for the lagoon. 
And also another update. Went fishing this afternoon for a couple hours. The river was rough as could be. Bigger than ive ever been out in and still did not get wet once on plane. I took a video but it's not that great. Caught two smaller Snook back in crane Creek and lost another one that was decent sized. Aside from breaking off about two feet of my push pole it was a decent afternoon!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > > Congrats on the new sled. The glide, would definitely be in my top 3 for the lagoon. I'm sure you'll enjoy it immensely.
> > >
> > >
> > > Out of curiosity what would your other 2 choices be?  Just asking because you know that lagoon well (and have a ton of pix to prove it lol).
> ...


Lol.... it's a 75' Johnsen, with an 04' 25 merc. It's a far cry, from any of the above mentioned skiffs. I do absolutely love it though, and it does pretty good in the lagoon. I don't really think a nicer boat would allow me to catch more or better fish, but it sure would make me look allot better doing it. But until the day the Boozler no longer floats, I'll be poling the lagoon terrorizing the local fish population in it.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats on the bad ass new skiff.... I fish the crane creek area from time to time. Maybe I'll see you out on the water.  Would like to check out that skiff in person. Nice job on the snook!


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

> Congrats on the bad ass new skiff.... I fish the crane creek area from time to time. Maybe I'll see you out on the water.  Would like to check out that skiff in person.  Nice job on the snook!


Ya man. This goes for you and anyone else. If anyone would like to check the boat out in person and maybe even go for a ride or possibly even a day of fishing feel free to pm me and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweet new ride. I have a Ankona Copperhead and would love to see the Glide. I am in Satellite Beach and fish the Banana River a lot. If you are in the area let me know I'd be glad to head out and at least see how it rides compared to the Copperhead.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/tX-6CBltlWM

Just took this video Saturday afternoon. Sorry it's so bouncy but I was just holding my phone with my hand so it wasn't as bouncy as it looks but was obviously still bouncy. Also, at about 2:40 I stop so you can see the chop. I Hope to get some better footage next weekend. Me and a buddy are going to go to the mosquito lagoon and he makes some pretty sick go pro videos so hopefully I can get something together.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice to see a real world video….look like she performed great in some sloppy stuff.


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

I have another video of what I would say is a real 2.5-3ft chop but I didn't show the waves at rest but I'll try to upload that video later.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice micro skiff! Congratulations.


----------

